# Morgan



## Imlaya (May 17, 2005)

A few pieces of Morgan's artwork from my website:


----------



## kyektulu (Jul 14, 2005)

I was stunned with how well done this artwork is (and a little bit envious I must admit) being a dragon fanatic the green is my favoret, he looks very smug must've had a good day, bless. 
Post more pics plse they are top!
                                            xxxkyexxx


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jul 15, 2005)

How did I miss these?? Quite excellent, Imlaya. 

the first study is great - especially like the henna markings. Very good facials on the dragon at the bottom, too.


----------

